# new NDG&F deputy director



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

http://braddokken.areavoices.com/2013/0 ... criticism/


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

That is truly astonishing that Mr. DeKrey would be appointed to this position. Appointed by who one would ask? What are the listed requirements for the job? Hmmmm. Who is the ND G&F supposed to serve? Possibly DeKrey will change his spots, going to be interesting.


----------



## Bad Dog (Jan 20, 2011)

This is a fricken outrage!!! Another stupid a*# move by the gov. Something stinks here? You're exactly right! Dekrey does not have a degree in wildlife management, has never worked for a wildlife entity, in fact he was president and board member of a radical group that was created to fight wildlife programs in ND. That group is LAND!!! So why would the gov mandate to Steinwand to put Dekrey in there instead of Kreil, who has a wildlife degree and spent his career with a wildlife agency? Sounds like there will be some changes coming to not only the gnf but to conservation and the wildlife of nd. How long do you think steinwand has? bet it isn't much.

A very sad day for conservation, habitat and wildlife.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The governor put the fox in the chicken coup. Get ready for everything to become pay to play. One of the main reasons I was against high fence hunting is because I thought it was a cancer to our sport, as is outfitting itself. To bad people didn't understand that. Get ready to have no rights as a sportsman because all will be dictated with a LAND mentality. This is a dark time for our natural resources. All will be drown out by the smell of money.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

NDGF put a big embarassment on the Gov's office with their study (factual) of oil industry impact. They did their job. Hoven shelved it in the closet until after his election. Jack is a friend for sure of the Oil Industry. DeKrey's appointment is certainly a way to denut NDGF. If any legislator was anti ND sportsman it was him. Looks like another Pheasantgate to me.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

NDGF newsleter:


> DeKrey Named Game and Fish Deputy Director
> 
> State Game and Fish Director Terry Steinwand has appointed Duane DeKrey as the agency's new deputy director.
> 
> ...


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Who does the GNF serve? We know it should be us but we know they are a bunch of children doing what they want. I have taken heat from fellow member here but this is just one more truth about how they are an almost rouge entity doing what they want.

I am going to beat a dead horse here. Them banning 50caliber rifles because they let you shoot too far. Yes as I have stated that before came directly from the mouth of the director. He stated that they cannot limit how far a person can shoot. It sounded like if they could they would.

What is stupid about the GNF is last year they lost hundreds of thousands of dollars because the deer numbers were so much lower than they once were.

They did not lose that cash they just did not make it.

I think they knew the real numbers but could not take that kind of hit in the pocket book. Everyone I talked to they all said they hardly seen anything. This last season was the first year that I can remember where many did not harvest a deer.

If things get to be play to play do not pay. I did it one time as part of a guided hunt but I will never do that again. I am paying enough just to go with car, gar, firearms and scopes, ammo and training so when a person says it will be this much per gun I just thank them and go.

We will have to get busy is we need to start *****ing about the GNF paying depredation to ranchers who do not allow hunters or pay to play

Chuck Norris brushes his teeth with a mixture of iron shavings, industrial paint remover, and wood-grain alcohol.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The pay to play mentality is poison not only to hunting, but to the second amendment. It will result in fewer hunters which will result in less people caring about the second amendment. I am thoroughly disgusted with the ranchers who complain about wolves eating them out of house and home, but when contacted want to charge people to come and help them. Before anyone gets the wrong idea I think releasing wolves was the anti hunters way of taking away our game animals. The rancher mentality is comparable to me charging my doctor for my annual physical.
This new deputy director will stand squarely with the pay to play crowd. I hope he doesn't try to do away with the Game and Fish land holdings, or for that matter all state public land holdings.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

That is the truth. A bunch of antigun "hunters" who think the second amendment has everything to do with hunting. I guess a bunch of fair-weather "hunters" do not really care about real shooting.

These are dark days we are living in. I do not see it getting better any time soon.

"The democracy will cease to exist when you take away from those who are willing to work and give to those who would not." - Thomas Jefferson

"A democracy cannot survive as a permanent form of government. It can last only until its citizens discover that they can vote themselves largesse from the public treasury. From that moment on, the majority (who vote) will vote for those candidates promising the greatest benefits from the public purse, with the result that a democracy will always collapse from loose fiscal policies, always followed by a dictatorship. The average age of the world's greatest democratic nations has been 200 years. Each has been through the following sequence:

From bondage to spiritual faith.
From faith to great courage.
From courage to liberty.
From liberty to abundance.
From abundance to complacency.
From complacency to selfishness.
From selfishness to apathy.
From apathy to dependency.
And from dependency back again into bondage."

- Lord Thomas MacCauley, May 23, 1857
I can not find that quote in two spots so it may or may not be real. What I do know as real is the song Ball of confusion (What 's what the world is today) That song fits today so well it is almost like they went forward in time to wright it.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Steinwand and DeKrey are supposed to on live with Joel Hietkamp News and Views, KFGO 790AM, tomorrow, Jan 9th. Should be interesting.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I don't think you could have found a worse person for the job. Political BS! :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This is a terrible move.I couldn't believe it when I read it.Dekrey is about as anti ND Sportsman and pro commercialization as they come.The almighty dollar has moved into our GNF. uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I consider myself conservative, but I am often disappointed in my fellow conservatives. I will repeat what I often say and that is "a conservative that does not believe in God worships money". That's our problem in North Dakota. We have many conservatives, but to many of them worship money. I think that's the problem I have with North Dakota Farm Bureau. I mean, if they want to eliminate regulations the only reason can be that they worship money over all else.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Steinwand and DeKrey will be on KFGO this morning. The email address for questions-comments is [email protected]


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Dick Monson said:


> Steinwand and DeKrey will be on KFGO this morning. The email address for questions-comments is [email protected]


Anybody catch this? How did they justify this appointment?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Steinwand said he thought they needed an agriculture presence in the office. What bs. This isn't the state department of agriculture it's the game and fish for crips sake. :eyeroll:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Joel Hietkamp didn't spare any feelings asking questions. He went right to it. Pat on the back for him.

Steinwand wanted an Ag liaison between the Department and the farmers. He denied being forced into this by the Governor's office. There were 4 candidates. The position was never advertised by Steinwand nor was there a requirement of educational background in that field. (Seems odd.) The position was held unfilled for 6 months while DeKrey finished out his term as legislator. (Seems odd.) DeKrey said he did not contact Steinwand for the appointment but had put his hat in the ring for other jobs in other state departments. State health insurance seems to have been a motivation from DeKrey if I understood him right.
Most of the callers weren't very happy with it.

I don't know. With the state of the economy there have to be any number of educated top notch people in this field, both in the Department and OOS that would have been a resounding qualified candidate for the job. We took a step down. I hope the ND NDGF boys don't bail out.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

You can listen to the whole interview here and judge for yourself.

http://kfgo.com/podcasts.php


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

This legislative session is going to answer a lot of questions for me on this appointment. I have no Idea if there was any pressure from above to appoint Duane to this position. I did discuss this briefly with Terry and he gave me the same scenario he gave to Joel.

I think we can all agree that in the legislature the NDGF has been a bunch of wimps when it comes to outdoor legislation. they seem to take the "neutral stance" on bills when we would like to see them up at the capital fighting for what we would like to see passed. DeKrey is a "seasoned" legislator that surly has the ability to be the go to person to advance legislation that is vital to outdoors enthusiests.

His record is not a shining example of support for the outdoors, however, he has a boss to answer to now, Not just constituants. and his boss should be looking out for our outdoor heritage. I have hope that this will result in a stonger showing by the NDGF at this legislative session, as well as a stonger NDGF- Landowner relationship.

I have said it many, many times on this board. If you don't like what is going on with the legislative process you need to speak up and let them know what you want. The ETREE is a great tool if you use it. if not it is just another rusty tool in the bottom of the tool box.

I do have concerns about this appointment, however, I am willing to give him a chance to show me what he can do for us.

Bob


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I do have concerns about this appointment, however, I am willing to give him a chance to show me what he can do for us.


I think that is the attitude we must take at this point. I don't know if I would call my thoughts guarded optimism, it's more like holding my breath, expecting no good, but hoping for the best. This is another one of those times I want to be wrong.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm willing to give him a chance..Although he will be watched closely.

You hear it all the time in politics, right, that both parties need to come together and work together. I see this being no different I guess. Duane is just one man, I don't think he has the power screw up things too bad at the NDGF. I think, for his job, which is the program side of things, talking to landowners etc, it would do more good than bad having a guy with an ag background in there. We shall see.


----------

